# Radeon 9600 Pro mit 256MB Ram



## Tim C. (30. September 2003)

Naja das Topic sagt im Prinzip schon alles. Gibt es sowas ? Weil als ich mal bei den Herstellern die Produkte gecheckt habe, die laut manch uminösem Online Shop 256MB RAM haben, musste ich feststellen, dass dies i.d.R. nicht wahr war.

Und eine 9600 pro lite edition will ich auch nicht haben. 

Also kennt einer eine 9600er PRO mit 256MB Ram ?


----------



## Spaceray (14. Januar 2004)

Habe mir bei http://www.bytepro.de eine club 3d 9600 PRO geholt... liegt hier noch auf dem schreibtisch 

Hat echte 256 MB und 400/400 Mhz für 128,- €  (plus 16% MwSt) ist das o.k. was günstigeres habe ich nicht gefunden.

Hope it helps..

S.


----------



## Tim C. (14. Januar 2004)

Hehe, naja ok, seit dem 30.9.2003 ist eine Menge Zeit vergangen und ich habe seit Mitte November eine echte Pro von Club 3d mit 128MB.

Wenn du auf die XT anspielst, das ist eine gebremste.


----------

